# Yay for Marijuana Rhymes



## pranicfever (Apr 26, 2006)

*Pranic's Version of Row Row Row Your Boat.. or whatever it is*​ 
*Roll Roll Roll a Blunt... Get High as Hell.*​*Pass it to the left, side when your done exhale.*​*Oh Roll Roll Roll a Blunt ... Spark that ***** with glee*​* Later we'll have the munchies and crave crumpets and tea*​


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 26, 2006)

lol thats what i'm talking about


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 26, 2006)

*Little Miss Muffet*

*Little Miss Muffet Sat on her tuffet*
*Rolling Joints out of Mexican Hay.*
*Then along came a Pranic, and sat down beside her,*
*And Blazed her Brains to the Bay.*​


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 26, 2006)

hey I'm pretty good at this.. I should write these for a living.. haha


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 26, 2006)

*Mary Had A Little Lamb... Pranic Style*

*Mary had a little Lamb.. Little Lamb... Little Lamb*
*Mary had a little Lamb.. Little Lamb... his eyes were pure as snow.*
*Then Lamb got P*ssed one day, p*ssed one day.. p*ssed one day*
*Then Lamb got P*ssed one day, pissed one day.. P*ssed one day*
*And Chewed off Mary's Arm....*

Ok... i don't know... lol.. this one is just weird​


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 26, 2006)

I agree pranic


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 26, 2006)

Ok......Roll, roll, roll a joint, twist it at the end...light it up, take a puff...pass it to a friend!  ~  Billie Joe Armstrong (GreenDay  of course)


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 26, 2006)

I like this ryhme I heard it went like this:

-He is the Kusssshhhhh Mannnnnn! You don't understand, It's Amsterdam, Marijuana Disneyland!!!!!!!!!!   ( That was one of lines)
Then he bust out and says this ryhme
- Yo time, mine time, yo time, HIGH
- Yo time, mine time, yo time,who's really HIGH
( say that fast 3 times)


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Apr 26, 2006)

Heres a rap for you young kids!! Ohh wee, My bud is so smokilicious, I am more than a stoner eat my words their so nutritious.


----------



## summerangel4 (Apr 26, 2006)

hmmmmm i dont have anything good but hey pranic nice ones


----------



## xxlilbabysamixx (Jan 30, 2009)

*Mary had a little Lamb.. Little Lamb... Little Lamb
Mary had a little Lamb.. Little Lamb... his eyes were red as hers.*
*everything that mary smoke the lamb was smokin to, mary tryed sum stuf one day, stuf one day, mary tryed sum stuf one day, the lamb tryed sum too. marys lamb was dead one day, dead one day guess he tryed to much ..*


----------



## xxlilbabysamixx (Jan 30, 2009)

wen life gets you down pass the blunt around ..
u live life once so live it high


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2011)

scrapyardSHIT said:
			
		

> I smoke to get high, because the world is so low.


You must be really high, this thread is so old!


----------

